

Cedar - BDD Testing for Objective-C - dqminh
https://github.com/pivotal/cedar

======
iamclovin
@raingrove's Specta looks promising as well.
<https://github.com/petejkim/specta>

------
irfn
I like kiwi much better <https://github.com/allending/Kiwi>

